# Would love to see your small quilted projects.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm just a beginner in quilting. Like baby steps. Large quilts are a long way off for me, so I'd love to see pictures of your small quilted items:
table runners, pillow tops, bags, eyeglass cases, cell phone holders, book covers, pictures, pot holders, wall hangings...anything and everything. 

Even if it's something you made a long time ago, it would still be an inspiration to see!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Stef.... you can see some of mine on my blog...

Ramblings of a Quilter

also there is a great small quilt yahoo group that is great
and then the mod's blog page.

smallquilttalk : SmallQuiltTalk
A Sentimental Quilter

RHTricia


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

A mini quilt ....









another ..










and a wallhanging ...


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Stef,

Here's a cover I made for my #1 Singer 66 treadle. In this pic it's not quite finished. It was made just like the SFYC Jeans Quilt my wife did.









Here is the quilted cover I'm in the progress of making for my #2 Singer 66 treadle:









I have several other small quilts we've made but sadly the pics were lost when our hard drive crashed.

Joe


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thank you all for sharing your wonderful projects! It's such fun to see what you have made. :clap:


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a wall hanging I made years ago (4yrs maybe) for a friends husband after she dies from leukemia









every color represents a different type of cancer. I don't think I remember them all. Orange is Leukemia, the Dark Blue is Cervical (I think), Pink is Breast, Black is Skin (I think). I had everything written out on a note card pinned to the quilt when I gave it to Scott.

Here is the back


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love all these Beautiful projects.......
bopeep


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> A mini quilt ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Miz Mary they are beautiful!! I'm a bit jealous. I really want to learn.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a link to my board of Quilt Loves on Pinterest...there are so many talented people out there, so many beautiful quilts and patterns, I drool over material....I love to look at all these ideas, thinking maybe, some day, I will try one of them....enjoy...to me, it is like the frosting on the cake, delicious to look at...LOL
Quilt Loves


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for that link GrannyG. Lots of fun stuff there to look at.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

OMG, what beautiful things! Now I've got to take up quilting???!!!! Been eyeing it, but where to find the time and space---Start small sounds like a great idea. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Im following GrannyG! Thanks for sharing!


----------

